# Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden



## Eik_Fullert (10. November 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde.
War schon mal jemand am See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden und könnte mir vielleicht Tipps geben?

:vik:


----------



## Norgetourer (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*



Eik_Fullert schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde.
> War schon mal jemand am See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden und könnte mir vielleicht Tipps geben?
> 
> :vik:


Ich kann dir leider keine Tips geben, aber wir fahren 2016 an diesen See für 3 Wochen. Vielleicht warst du ja jetzt schon da und kannst mir über dieses Gewässer etwas mehr erzählen. Welche Fische fängt man dort ?
:k


----------



## Norgetourer (9. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*



Eik_Fullert schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde.
> War schon mal jemand am See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden und könnte mir vielleicht Tipps geben?
> 
> :vik:


Nee, 2016 hat sich erledigt, aber wir sind demnächst 3 Wochen dort. Was fängt man da so ?


----------



## Norgetourer (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

Hallo,
wir wollen definitiv vom 18.8.2018 - 8.9.2018 im Skoghyltasjön fischen. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja bis dann einige Tips geben.|bla:|bla:


----------



## Norgetourer (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

Hallo, warst du inzwischen an diesem See. Was läuft dort und welche Fische lohnt es sich zu beangeln ? Sind Zander auch in dem See vorhanden ?


----------



## Pep63 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

|wavey:Hallo,
ich mach hier den Theard noch mal auf. Bin Anfang Mai 2018 am Skogshyltasjön. Falls jemand ein paar Infos hat, her damit!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Pep63 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

? Hat Keiner Info´s?#h


----------



## arnichris (8. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

Naja, wenn du die beiden Kasperl über dir liest und vor allem deren nicht vorhandene Antworten oder Berichte nach deren Urlauben, dann weißt auch warum dir wohl niemand so recht schreiben will ... (ich selbst war noch nicht an besagtem See - wird jedoch nicht recht anders als andere Seen in Schweden sein)


----------



## Pep63 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*



arnichris schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du die beiden Kasperl über dir liest und vor allem deren nicht vorhandene Antworten oder Berichte nach deren Urlauben, dann weißt auch warum dir wohl niemand so recht schreiben will ... (ich selbst war noch nicht an besagtem See - wird jedoch nicht recht anders als andere Seen in Schweden sein)



Danke für die Antwort. Wenigstens mal eine Reaktion!|wavey:


----------



## Pep63 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*





Da niemand auf meine Anfrage geantwortet hat, beantworte ich das halt selber (vieleicht braucht ja mal jemand Info´s):
Der See ist ca. 50 ha groß mit einer ausgedehnten Flachwasserzone (Tiefenkarten sind als Bild beigefügt). Die Flachwasserzone ist in den Sommermonaten komplett mit Ried zugewachsen. Jetzt im Mai war das Gewächs schon im auflaufen plus die Reste aus dem letzten Jahr. Hier gingen nur Oberflächenköder.  Das Wasser ist torfig-braun mit Sichtweite max. 1 m.
Anfang Mai habe ich in 5 Tagen bei ca. 15-16 Angelstunden vom Boot (wurde vom Vermieter gegen Gebühr gestellt, jedoch ohne Echolot) aus 14 Hechte gefangen. Leider nur Schniepel von 30 bis 65 cm. Fast alle Fische gingen vor und in der Krautzone an den Haken. Gebissen haben die Hechte auf alles was angeboten wurde: Gummifisch in verschieden Designs, Zalt und Rappala-Wobbler, Westin - Fischimitation in Hechdekor.
Weißfisch ließ sich einfach mit der Matchrute fangen und war reichlich vorhanden. Barsch ging garnicht, soll aber vorhanden sein. Zander nicht im Gewässer.
Falls jemand weitere Infos brauchen sollte gerne per PN und im AB unter "Angeln in und um Greven Beitrag 27053"


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*

Hi, sehr schön. #6
Ich habe mich schon sehr oft gefragt, warum nicht einfach mal jemand so einen Beitrag schreibt, nachdem er erfolglos eine solche Anfrage gestellt hatte.

Gut gemacht, Grüße JK


----------



## Pep63 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln im See Skogshyltasjön in Schweden*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sehr schön. #6
> Ich habe mich schon sehr oft gefragt, warum nicht einfach mal jemand so einen Beitrag schreibt, nachdem er erfolglos eine solche Anfrage gestellt hatte.
> 
> Gut gemacht, Grüße JK




DANKE!:q


----------

